# Lets talk dove.



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

Besides the tried and true bacon wrapped dove breast, what are some of your favorite dove recipies?


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Chicken fried dove breasts are killer!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Fried with mashed potatoes, corn, skillet gravy, white sliced bread and peppered tomato slices. Pretty much the same sides that I do with back strap every single time. Lol


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Fried with mashed potatoes, corn, skillet gravy, white sliced bread and peppered tomato slices. Pretty much the same sides that I do with back strap every single time. Lol


 X2


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

*Brine*

However you cook them, try brining them for 30-45 minutes before you cook. It helps keep the moisture in them and they are not so easy to overcook and dry out. I use a simple brine of salt and sugar.

-Sammy


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

sammytx said:


> However you cook them, try brining them for 30-45 minutes before you cook. It helps keep the moisture in them and they are not so easy to overcook and dry out. I use a simple brine of salt and sugar.
> 
> -Sammy


X2 Also if you decide to wrap in bacon and jalapeno try the brown sugar and cinnamon cream cheese. Gives it a sweet heat flavor.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

Bacon wrap over a slice of JalapeÃ±o, cream cheese and a slice of Pineapple. A little hot and sweet..


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

stew w/gravy and dumplin's..
did a pot of about 110-120 Fri night...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

OK I am going throw y'all a curve ball. Many moons ago we were at the lease over Labor Day weekend feeding feeders and shooting doves. Actually I think I was the only one shooting and only shot for a few moments from a field right by the house and knocked down like 6 or so.

Anyway there was the guy, Brick Man, at camp. He never brought any steaks or much for dinner. He would do a 15 bean soup with sausage and Cajun spices and eat that for dinner for his 3 or 4 day hunts, over rice, corn bread, along with his Jack Daniels.

Anyway I walked back to the house and said I had got 6 birds. Y'all want me to grill them up? One of the guys said no, breast them out and put then in Brick Man's 15 bean soup. Well I did and when I opened the crock pot to put them in, I am here to tell ya, it smelt like Justin Wilson was doing the cooking.

Well the sun went down no one really started the grill or seasoned any steaks so we all got into Brick Man's 15 bean Cajun bean soup with sausage, dove, over rice, with corn bread along with the JD and all had a good time and the deer camp.

FYI this gut in the video uses Italian Sausage. You can use whatever you like. I dice up link and put in the pot when it halfway done and the dove towards the end too.


----------



## Kill-n-Grill (Jul 3, 2015)

Place them in a baking pan and cover with bacon pieces. Then pour a can of rotel on top. Cover with foil and place them in theo oven for about 30 minutes. They come out moist and tender.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Dove makes great chili and also carne guisada....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

FREON said:


> Dove makes great chili and also carne guisada....


Holy Crapp,never thought of that.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

peckerwood said:


> Holy Crapp,never thought of that.


Exactly, me neither


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bowmansdad said:


> Chicken fried dove breasts are killer!


Separated from the rib cage but still attached at the breast bone with skillet gravy!!!

Amen my brother, please pray for the starving pigmies down in New Guinea!lol


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

take your cleaned breasts , dredge in dry seasoned flour then add to a deep iron skillet with fresh bacon bits and fried onion and brown till coated.

season w fresh garlic, sea salt, dash of oregano,black pepper

add chopped celery and a bit of chicken stock, simmer....


add a can of cream of mushroom soup and stir the skillet , then place in the oven at 300

cook till meat flakes off bone and serve over rice


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is one way I like to cook dove. This recipe is from wild game chef hank shaw. It's called grilled dove a la Mancha. You start by rending a pack of bacon. You then use the bacon grease to brush the birds with while they are on the grill. When they are done cooking you dust them Spanish paprika. I took it one step further and put some Pino nior finishing salt on them.


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Last time we ate them, we took the typical bacon wrapped with a jalapeÃ±o a step further....boneless breast with jalapeÃ±o wrapped in bacon. Then take that and batter it and chicken fry it. They were awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

dove and deer sausage gumbo.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I really need to try something like this...
http://www.grit.com/food/recipes/cornbread-casserole-recipe-zerz1502zcwil.aspx
seen a few recipies...
but our gang always wants the stew w/ biscuit dumplings...


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

It's been a while since I've made this recipe, but it's full meal. Get a crock pot and add 1 can of cream of mushroom 14.5 oz, 1 can of cream of chicken 14.5 oz, and about 1 1/2 cups of chicken stock. Stir well together and carefully add the dove breast. Add in a 1/2 cup of a good sherry, 1 onion chopped, 1 TBS of minced garlic, 2 bay leaves, salt and pepper to taste. Let cook on low for at least 6 hours. Spoon out over white rice or l like a risotto. It's good.


----------



## ThanksandGigem (Sep 1, 2015)

Stugot said:


> Besides the tried and true bacon wrapped dove breast, what are some of your favorite dove recipies?


I stuff them in poblano peppers them wrap with pepper bacon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

ThanksandGigem said:


> I stuff them in poblano peppers them wrap with pepper bacon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ohhhh!
smear some cream cheese in 'em first?
grill over hot coals?
maybe batter and deep fry?
:bounce:


----------



## ThanksandGigem (Sep 1, 2015)

kweber said:


> ohhhh!
> smear some cream cheese in 'em first?
> grill over hot coals?
> maybe batter and deep fry?
> :bounce:


I like cream cheese but I find with grilling it always runs out. I like to bake them in the oven at around 225 for 30-45 minutes then grill them to get the bacon crispy. The dove breasts ends up getting really tender

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have a buddy that bones them out and fries them up like Fajita with peppers and onions


----------

